# SFIC bases



## seven (Jan 25, 2014)

I read the ingredients on BB's site and it does not have propylene glycol? There is a note at the bottom that some ingredients are not disclosed. Am i reading this right? Or did they replace pg with something else?


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 25, 2014)

It's an excellent base. Propylene glycol isn't listed. Here's a listing of all the different bases ingredients according to SFIC. http://www.sficcorp.com/images/eb3c271f0c8d646f8e5c23f46a01a264.pdf


----------



## FGOriold (Jan 27, 2014)

What I find interesting is that the SFIC ingredient list for most of their melt and pour now has Oat Protein instead of Soy Bean Protein.  The suppliers that I purchase from still have Soy Bean Protein listed.  I wonder when the change was made and how will we know for sure what is in our base for labeling purposes?  I hope that the suppliers will update their websites when they get the base with the Oat protein.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 28, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> I hope that the suppliers will update their websites when they get the base with the Oat protein.



Good point you're making, Faith. Accuracy in labeling is so important!


----------



## FGOriold (Jan 28, 2014)

Elements Bath and Body responded to my inquiry right away and said that they are aware of the change in SFIC formulation and will update their website when they get shipments of the new formula.


----------



## seven (Jan 30, 2014)

looks like SFIC substituted propylene glycol with sorbitan oleate. okay, i get it now..


----------

